# What would you do?



## debodun (Nov 23, 2016)

If you went to use your favorite casserole or baking dish and found a mouse nest in it?
1) scrub with scalding water and soap, soak in bleach a few days, then bake in a 400° for 6 hours, 
2) just throw it away
3) other


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 23, 2016)

I'd just wash it well with dish soap and bleach, that should take care of any concerns.  Soaking it in a strong bleach and water mix for an hour if you still think you need to do more.


----------



## nvtribefan (Nov 23, 2016)

Put it in the dishwasher.  Then I'd be working on that mouse problem.


----------



## Buckeye (Nov 23, 2016)

debodun said:


> If you went to use your favorite casserole or baking dish and found a mouse nest in it?
> 1) scrub with scalding water and soap, soak in bleach a few days, then bake in a 400° for 6 hours,
> 2) just throw it away
> 3) other



Uh, sorry Debodun, but I won't be able to make it to your house for Thanksgiving.....


----------



## debodun (Nov 23, 2016)

Hoot N Annie said:


> Uh, sorry Debodun, but I won't be able to make it to your house for Thanksgiving.....



Just a hypothetical question.


----------



## Lon (Nov 23, 2016)

Feed it to the dogs or cats.


----------



## BlondieBoomer (Nov 23, 2016)

I'd just wash it with dish detergent and maybe add a little bleach. We all probably come into contact with a lot more mouse exposed stuff than we realize. Now if I opened that cupboard to find a mouse glaring at me with red eyes and fangs exposed, that might be a different matter. Then I would:

1. Call an exorcist 
2. Burn down the house


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 23, 2016)

Another vote for evicting the mice and washing the dish.  

I would also scold the cat for not doing a better job unless maybe the poor cat thought this was going to be a special casserole for him.

This type of question comes up quite often between my older sister and I.  I buy and use a variety of antique dishes, linens, glassware, pots, pans, etc... and my sister is always concerned about what they might have been used for in the 100 or so years before I got them.  I just give everything I drag home a good scrub and never give it a second thought.


----------



## Carla (Nov 23, 2016)

If you have a dishwasher, I would wash it in there. I would set traps--you may have more than one. Without a doubt, the cabinet would have to be cleaned thoroughly and wash every other thing in there! Don't forget, they pee all over and even if you don't see it, it's there. I'd be looking around to see if there are any droppings anywhere else and if so, clean and wash everything in there too!


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 23, 2016)

*Having recently been dealing with some uninvited rodent guests,  I have taken every thing out of the cupboard and washed them.  And set traps.  I have caught several mice, and think they are gone, for now.  But I just wash everything again before I use it.  *


----------



## Carla (Nov 23, 2016)

Bleach will chemically sterilize but if you don't have it on hand, you can preheat the oven to 250-300 deg and bake it for a half hour or so.


----------



## Victor Meldrew (Nov 24, 2016)

Just pour some scalding hot water in it then stir in a little dish soap. Maybe a dash of bleach. Scrub it good with a handled scrub brush and let it sit for awhile.


----------



## Pookie (Nov 25, 2016)

I'd be smacking some very lazy cats over here.


----------

